# Thinking about moving to Europe....



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

My wife, 4 year old daughter, and myself live in the USA (citizens) and are thinking about quiting our jobs, selling the house and most of our "stuff" and moving to Europe for 2+ years and live off the our savings until we need to come back and join the rat race again. We feel that taking this time off to spend with our daughter learning about different cultures and history would be the greatest thing we could do for her. Plus, we can always make back the money, it is hard to go back in time....

We thought it would be great to do short term furnished rentals of 3+ months in various countries to get a full flavor of Europe. Of course, to stay in Europe for more than 90 days requires us to file for residency in a Country. We would like to pick a Country that has great culture and the language would be easy enough to learn.... and not too expensive. So, we are thinking of Spain.... or France. 

So, I have some questions for all of you that are currently living in Spain:

How easy is it for a US citizen to get a residency permit in Spain? We do not plan to work, so I am assuming it should be easier. 

How is the crime rate throughout Spain? Probably less then the US? 

Is homeschooling our daughter an issue? How are the local schools? Any issues with non-Spanish speaking children? 

Any areas to avoid?

How does Spain compare to France with culture and cost of living? (opening a big can of worms here) 

We plan to do this in a couple of years when our daughter can better appreciate the experience, so until then we are trying to gather all of the information we can. Anything else anyone has to offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

PDXnative said:


> We would like to pick a Country that has great culture and the language would be easy enough to learn.... and not too expensive. So, we are thinking of Spain.... or France.
> 
> So, I have some questions for all of you that are currently living in Spain:
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I'll let the Spanish residents here answer your questions about Spain, but since Spain is part of Schengen, there are a few consistencies with France (where I am located).

It is getting increasingly difficult for a non-EU national to get a long-stay visa for almost any country in Europe if they don't have employment or family ties. (Only fair, as those are the only two grounds for admission to the US from European or other countries.) Technically, most countries say they will grant a long-stay visa if you can prove you have the means to support yourself during your stay - but living off your savings is tricky if you are of "working age" because it's pretty much assumed you will ultimately try to work in the black market. I know for retirees coming to Europe, greater weight seems to be placed on their regular pension than on savings balances.

There is also the matter of health insurance - for most countries you'll need an expat policy (NOT a travel policy BTW) that covers you at a level equal to the national health plan.

I don't know the specifics of the home schooling rules in Spain, but in the European countries I am familiar with, home schoolers must register with the local school authorities and are obliged to stick to the local (usually national) curriculum. This normally includes the local language, history and culture and/or "civics." In France, at least, the school inspectors can and do conduct periodic reviews and test the children to make sure they are progressing as they should.

For more on Spanish (or any European) schools, you may want to check here Eurydice - Information network on education in Europe - Réseau d'information sur l'éducation en Europe Eurydice is the European educational program, and the website includes some very interesting summaries of the educational system in each of the countries (all available in English!).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Without a residency permit Schooling (state anyway)will be hard to obtain.

You'll need to find an English speaking school at a guess too as Spanish Schools are 100% Spanish. They're happy with all nationalities - but speaking Spanish is VERY necessary - This will mean private. 

Home schooling in theory is illegal. School attendance is obligatory and non attendance tends to end up in the hands of welfare workers. Search on here - we had this recently and there are some links.

Crime - well pretty much depends where you live. There are places in Spain I feel very unsafe in - Others feel very safe indeed. 

imo - If you want the REAL SPANISH EXPERIENCE then avoid where tourists go! - But this may well affect schooling choices.

Also bevs comments on health are important.


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

If you want or need an international or American school, then the location of those will dictate where you can possibly go, depending on how far you want your children to travel to school i.e. a 20 minute walk, a bus ride, or even a train or car journey from a village outside of the [usually] city where these schools are located. 
A village or smaller town will mean lower crime rate than a city, also it will be easier to integrate and be part of the local scene, so only you can decide what your priorities are and where you can compromise.
We lived in a town of 20,000 and quickly made friends whom we went back to visit after we left- not sure how easy it would be to make friends in a city if you don't work there,or have some other point of frequent contact.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*US Comment*

I think you need to talk to an immigration professional. What the american laws are and what you are allowed or not to do. Let alone what you are allowed to do in EU. Start close to home.


----------



## Brent from Oregon (Aug 15, 2008)

Contact the Spanish consulate in San Francisco. Tel: 415-922-2995. I believe the type of Visa you'll need is the "non lucrative visa". We're in the process of doing exactly what you are (move to Spain and live off of savings).


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

We have decided to just travel under tourist visas and keep moving every 90 days or so, depending on the Country. Seems like the anti-homeschooling attitude of a lot of European countries and the benfits of actually NOT being a citizen make it seem easier to do so. Maybe winter in Australia, and then Summer in the Uk and Europe


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> We have decided to just travel under tourist visas and keep moving every 90 days or so, depending on the Country. Seems like the anti-homeschooling attitude of a lot of European countries and the benfits of actually NOT being a citizen make it seem easier to do so. Maybe winter in Australia, and then Summer in the Uk and Europe [/QUOTE
> Sorry, but I think you are being selfish and iresponsible, surely your daughter comes first, she needs stability/friends and a good home and environment , not a new home every 90 days!. Regards Rob


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

rjnpenang said:


> Sorry, but I think you are being selfish and iresponsible, surely your daughter comes first, she needs stability/friends and a good home and environment , not a new home every 90 days!. Regards Rob


Selfish? We are doing this FOR our daughter!!! She currently is at daycare all day long as we both work and when she starts school, she will be there all day and we will not get to spend enough time with her. We would like to show her different cultures and spend time with her and not have an institution raise our daughter. She is quick at making friends and we will seek out others that she can socialize with. And we will adjust if there are problems with her not making friends. When I was a kid, I could make new friends in minutes traveling. Kids seek out kids, and there are kids all around the World.....

You raise your children your way, we will raise ours our way.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> When I was a kid, I could make new friends in minutes traveling.


 Non-English speaking too? - It starts to matter once you hit school age

Once kids hit school they tend to form social groups and do not talk to those outside. The school in the village where I work has loads of nationalities - The Moroccans group with Moroccans - the Spanish with Spanish etc. etc. at playtime. 

And I've also known enough Army kids to know that moving ALL the time is not always a good thing either. Seems to hit girls worse oddly!

They're your kids though.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Non-English speaking too? - It starts to matter once you hit school age
> 
> Once kids hit school they tend to form social groups and do not talk to those outside. The school in the village where I work has loads of nationalities - The Moroccans group with Moroccans - the Spanish with Spanish etc. etc. at playtime.
> 
> ...


The language issue may be a problem, but we will try to adjust. Anyone offer any tips in that department?
As for the moving around, this is only going to be for a couple of years, then it is back to stability of living in one place, work, and public schools......


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

If you are only doing this for a couple of years then I doubt there will be a problem for your daughter when she returns "home", but do you really think she will remember much of her travels in twenty years time ? If you are doing this for yourselves because you want to stay put in the future in order for your daughter to have stability then very good idea to travel now, but do you really think it is for your daughter aged 4 years ! Surely she will not be able to understand much about different cultures at this age ?
If you really want her to experience different cultures perhaps travelling to various parts of the USA would be enough ?


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

carefreebrit said:


> If you are only doing this for a couple of years then I doubt there will be a problem for your daughter when she returns "home", but do you really think she will remember much of her travels in twenty years time ? If you are doing this for yourselves because you want to stay put in the future in order for your daughter to have stability then very good idea to travel now, but do you really think it is for your daughter aged 4 years ! Surely she will not be able to understand much about different cultures at this age ?
> If you really want her to experience different cultures perhaps travelling to various parts of the USA would be enough ?


We are not going until she is 7-8 years old. Our original plan was to buy a bigger sailboat and go cruising. Speaking to families currently cruising on sailboats they say that 8 years old is the perfect age for a child to travel and experience new cultures. Too young, they will not remember it, and teenagers just want to hang out with their friends and not their parents. 

But, our current sailboat dismasted last year and we have experienced boat owner hell. So, knowing the hassles of boat ownership and maintenance, we have simplied our plans on being land based and renting houses or apartments for a few months at a time and plan on hitting areas that will offer greater histories then some tropical beach in the trade winds.

Until we go, we have lots of research to do and some language classes to take.


----------



## MrBeanandIrma (Aug 19, 2008)

I may be wrong on this, and in any case you should consult an immigration lawyer, but with your passport, you are only allowed to stay up to 90 days in the Schengen Area regardless of country. Your ideal of moving every three months to avoid having to request a residence visa is not true. I would suggest that you pick a country and apply for the residence visa, you can always travel around after that.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

MrBeanandIrma said:


> I may be wrong on this, and in any case you should consult an immigration lawyer, but with your passport, you are only allowed to stay up to 90 days in the Schengen Area regardless of country. Your ideal of moving every three months to avoid having to request a residence visa is not true. I would suggest that you pick a country and apply for the residence visa, you can always travel around after that.


In the Schengen area you are allowed 90 days every 6 months. UK allows us 6 months a year and there are still non-Schengen area countries around, such as Turkey, that we can pop into for 3 months. Of course, in 3-4 years, things might change...... 

Why would I ever want to talk to an immigration lawyer when you can get the information FOR FREE from the consulates and embassies? Also, we will not be "immigrants", we will be "tourists"..... just long term


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> The language issue may be a problem, but we will try to adjust. Anyone offer any tips in that department?


Yup - but it involves staying in one place and letting them make friends slowly with nippers their age. Stay two years in one place (wherever) and they'll make real friends. Move every 90 days - I seriously doubt they make any unless they're outstanding polyglots.

In July we went to a weekend party (well sort of a wedding) - Folk from all over including some nippers. All very mixed families European & Scandinavian. We already knew some - others were from outside our scope of contact. 

Interesting watching the very preschool toddlers mix - they just point, burble a bit - giggle and if no others join in they sit there quite happily and pull/poke things - that or look for mum (or dad). 

The older (speech capable) simply only mixed with other kids they could communicate with. By the end of the weekend some were notably sadder because they had no stimulus and visibly glad to leave.

I respect totally your wish to do things your way - BUT I'd want be very certain that I was not trying to imprint my wish to do things onto my child that basically still centres it's world around its parents/home if I was in the same situation.


----------



## MrBeanandIrma (Aug 19, 2008)

Since you do not want to be residents, then you will most certainly be tourist and treated as such. No worry about home schooling, you will not be able to register your child in any school, so home schooling is a must. But do not be surpised if your child goes through a period of insecurity. Moving from apartment to apartment every few months will be very hard on her. With a large sailboat, the boat is home, the security a child wants (you might wish to read a child development text). And since children do not just "pick up" language, they learn it the say way they learn their native tongue, she will always be an outsider. The likelyhood of her making friends is very small, and even if she does make one or two, those friendships will be quickly broken. I feel that I should add that culture is not something you can experience is a day or month. It is not eating the local cusine and wearing pretty costumes while attending the local fairs. Culture is learned oner one's lifetime and is lived. Most of what you want to show can be seen in books and has as little meaning. As for the family togetherness, two years of constant togetherness is a bit wearing on all parties. Children need a certain amount of time alone for their own exploration, you can't do it for them. What you propose is more fantasy that reality. You may want to rethink some of your assumptions.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

MrBeanandIrma said:


> You may want to rethink some of your assumptions.


Ditto.....

Every child and family is different. With the picture you paint, we should just stay in our 8-5 jobs, keep our child in daycare/school, and never venture out of the US or away from home for more than a week at a time, as we may get all screwed up. Humans are nomadic by nature, and we easily adapt to traveling. I have read books, websites, and blogs of other families traveling/cruising/etc, and the children readily adapt, unless they are teenagers. I think all it takes is the right mentality to properly cut your ties and your home is where you are, not where your "stuff" is.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

As a mother and Grandmother, I feel quite qualified in having an opinion!

I admire your intentions and to a degree, I think teaching our children about different cultures (don't forget religions too!) is an excellent idea. However, children need consistancy in their lives and to uproot them every 90 days or so could lead to behavioural problems. Like the previous gentleman in Madrid stated, I've also seen Army children moved around every 2 years or so (ok, longer to establish friends etc) and they are VERY unsettled children, as a rule.

How does your daughter feel about this (I appreciate she's only 4!)? If this idea won't come to fruition for a few more years yet, then keep talking to her as she matures and develops her own opinions. Whilst broadening the mind of children is beneficial, you also have to bear in mind the impact of constantly moving around will have on her conventional education. Two years out of the classroom could have a detrimental effect in the long term.

I wish you all well in whatever you, as a family, decide what is best for ALL concerned.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> As a mother and Grandmother, I feel quite qualified in having an opinion!
> 
> I admire your intentions and to a degree, I think teaching our children about different cultures (don't forget religions too!) is an excellent idea. However, children need consistancy in their lives and to uproot them every 90 days or so could lead to behavioural problems. Like the previous gentleman in Madrid stated, I've also seen Army children moved around every 2 years or so (ok, longer to establish friends etc) and they are VERY unsettled children, as a rule.
> 
> ...


It amazes me how some of you act like we are planning on committing some horrific crime of abusing our child. The fact is there are many families that take 2-5 years off and sail around the World. One famous family that has done this and wrote about it is the Copelands: 

Amazon.com: Just Cruising, A Family Travels the World : Europe to Australia: Liza Copeland: Books

They all turned out just fine. I would think that taking away the stress of being trapped on a boat for weeks at a time and the weather, a land based "cruise" would be easier on all of us.

And comparing our trip to Army life is not even on the same page. There is a lot of additional stress involved with kids growing up on military bases or with parents in the military.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

PDXnative,

You've taken my post entirely out of context!! I was simply pointing out the pro's and con's of your plans, NOT judging you! To suggest we're accusing you of child abuse is simpe stupidity!! As I quoted, I have children (3 of the darlings!) and 1 grandchild, I think I've enough experience (over 20 yrs worth!) to quote a little on child psychology!!

As for comparing military families to a similar situation to yours, it's merely to point out that it's not always in the childs best interest to move them around, not all children can cope without a routine in their lives, the stresses of parents on military operations did not come into the equation.

You came here to ask our opinions, you got them, but you obviously do not like some hometruths/others experiences being pointed out.

I did wish you well in my previous post, maybe next time, you would appreciate the time and effort people take in offering the advice you originally sought instead of firing back negative responses!


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> PDXnative,
> 
> You've taken my post entirely out of context!! I was simply pointing out the pro's and con's of your plans, NOT judging you!
> 
> ...


I appreciate the advice that you and others are offering, but when people start telling others how to raise their child, you cross the line. Especially when it is strictly based off of "opinions" and not actual personal experience. We would like to show our daughter the World while we can, and many of you are shocked that we want to stray from the norm. We have very little culture here in the US, other than watching television and going to shopping malls. We are only planning on taking a couple of years off, and then it will be back to work, school, and US culture. I think she can handle two years just fine.....

We still have a few years to go, and things change. Our plans are not set in stone and we are willing to readily adapt to change.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

No worries, as I said, it's your decision. All I would suggest (and speaking from experience) is take your time before making the leap. Think how the long term effects will/possibly affect your daughter's conventional education. I do support your idea of educating her in new cultures etc, but these are things that may not be beneficial to her in later life whilst qualifications in core subjects will be.

Whilst not accusing you of anything, I've seen many parents selfishly use their children as an excuse to go travelling, and it's often the child who suffer's because of this. As I previously mentioned, as your child matures, speak with her and find out how SHE feels about travelling for a couple of years. There is so much to weigh up in these situations and whilst not trying to put a dampner on your plans (I'm a sucker for travel so do understand where you're coming from!!), I'm just pointing out things you may not have considered during the excitement of planning to live overseas.

Again, good luck!


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> No worries, as I said, it's your decision. All I would suggest (and speaking from experience) is take your time before making the leap. Think how the long term effects will/possibly affect your daughter's conventional education. I do support your idea of educating her in new cultures etc, but these are things that may not be beneficial to her in later life whilst qualifications in core subjects will be.
> 
> Whilst not accusing you of anything, I've seen many parents selfishly use their children as an excuse to go travelling, and it's often the child who suffer's because of this. As I previously mentioned, as your child matures, speak with her and find out how SHE feels about travelling for a couple of years. There is so much to weigh up in these situations and whilst not trying to put a dampner on your plans (I'm a sucker for travel so do understand where you're coming from!!), I'm just pointing out things you may not have considered during the excitement of planning to live overseas.
> 
> Again, good luck!


Thanks again for the advice. We will seriously talk to our daughter over the next few years to see if she is ready for the move and the travel. We are doing this trip FOR her, just as much as we want to do it ourselves. As for thinking that this trip will stunt her educational and mental growth, we feel the opposite. You have obviously never experienced US schools with the "No child left behind" policy. It basically dumbs down the rest of the class. Here in the US, we do not get to experience other cultures outside of TV and stereotyping.


----------



## MrBeanandIrma (Aug 19, 2008)

Reading through the different posts, I do not detect others trying to tell you how to raise your child now does it seem that anyone is judging you. Traveling onboard a sailboat is very different from moving from apartment to apartment. The ship is home regardless of any port of call, it is the one physical constant a child has. But constant moving has it drawbacks. Unless you are going to ship a lot of stuff, you will be very spartian in your possessions that you carry about you.

As far as culture, your child will remember something about the food, the general architecture, and any special costumes seen in fairs and holidays. I have been through enough child raising to have learned that there will always be television and shopping. You simply cannot avoid it. Children become quickly bored when there is little to do outside of "watch the locals" because it is educational and this thing called culture is suppose to be there. You have a lot to experience when traveling with a child. 

As to whether any of us really care if you are going to do all this wonderful traveling, I would say not. Go, do, enjoy what you can when you can. Your mind is made up and regardless of any pointers we may provide, you are not about to change your plans. You asked for advise and opinions. You got advice and opinions. What more did you expect? I wish you luck.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

Before I start, if you think I am writing this as a means to be critical you are wrong. After re-reading your original post I would say that if you are only going to spend 3 months in any one country, then you might not have enough time to find a suitable school, nevermind have your daughter actually feel comfortable in the school, if she is only going to spend a maximum of 3 months in attendance.

Thus I think your idea of home schooling is your only real option, despite it actualy being classed as illegal in Spain (so people have told us)

It could also quite easily be argued that you are not doing this for your child, but rather you are claiming as such to try and justify your own desires to go traveling, which is sometthing you might have thought of doing before starting a family.

If you are really that unhappy with your current situation in the US, then why don't you think of 1 country and relocate, as at least then your child will have ample opportunity to make friends whilst being in a more stable environment. It might just be the best way forward, you do the math !

Regards and good luck !


----------



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

PDXnative said:


> We have decided to just travel under tourist visas and keep moving every 90 days or so, depending on the Country. Seems like the anti-homeschooling attitude of a lot of European countries and the benfits of actually NOT being a citizen make it seem easier to do so. Maybe winter in Australia, and then Summer in the Uk and Europe


Hi There,

Winter in Australia sounds great but reconsider summer in the Uk, unless you can all swim very well as the rain here is unreal!! and really not needed.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Sunnyspain,

As hard as it may seem, we really are doing this for our daughter, and for ourselves. If we were wanting to do this strictly for ourselves, we would leave now. But, it will be best to wait for an age where she can remember it better. 

As for relocation, if we find a place we like, we will move there. The only real problem is getting a work visa and finding work.


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

Tracy Halstvedt said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Winter in Australia sounds great but reconsider summer in the Uk, unless you can all swim very well as the rain here is unreal!! and really not needed.


We were in the UK in June of 2000. Sunny and warm the whole time we were there. Was this just a freak thing? I have heard it rains a lot in France during the summer, though. Coming from a very rainy region of the US (Oregon), maybe we will chase the sun


----------



## Tracy Halstvedt (Aug 14, 2008)

*freak thing*



PDXnative said:


> We were in the UK in June of 2000. Sunny and warm the whole time we were there. Was this just a freak thing? I have heard it rains a lot in France during the summer, though. Coming from a very rainy region of the US (Oregon), maybe we will chase the sun


definatley freak thing!!! I would chase the sun.
good luck


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi again,

OK, lets see if I can help further, so what work are you qualified / experienced to do ?

I hope its a good answer for your sake, as work in Spain is hard to find.

Laters, Dave


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi again,
> 
> OK, lets see if I can help further, so what work are you qualified / experienced to do ?
> 
> ...


Me: Civil engineering (not PE), CAD drafting, GIS (making pretty maps)
Wife: Registered Nurse
Daughter: Artist and train set design


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Me: Civil engineering (not PE), CAD drafting, GIS (making pretty maps)
Wife: Registered Nurse
Daughter: Artist and train set design 

Do either of you speak Spanish ?

If not, then I doubt you will obtain work in your fields of expertise

Its quite possible that your qualifications in the US are not recognised in Spain


Regards, Dave


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow-this topic has certainly livened up a bit ! Looking at your original post I see you are planning to live off savings, so work would not be an issue in the beginning. As a Brit I can assure you that rain is possible at any time in Summer-you might have a week or more without it if lucky, but there could easily be a week when it rains a bit every day. Don't be put off by stories of rainy Britain though, as statistics show there are more dry days than wet.
I admire your desire to give your child a broader experience of life , but I really doubt whether she will remember the details of other cultures much later in life[When she is age 20+ years]. If you go when she is aged 7 say,until age 9, then perhaps she could still talk of her travels to friends at age 12 or 13, but after that time the memory will fade. I am thinking of kids at school many years ago who had travelled, my wife who cannot remember much about wonderful places her thoughtful parents took her at a similarly young age, and other experiences of my own when working as a teacher overseas.
You say you have read good reports and stories written by those who have done it, and of course YOU are the best judge[usually] of what is best suited to your child.The problem on here perhaps is that few if any of us have done what you are planning, but many of us have seen the results of parents determined to live their dream of moving overseas and not putting their children first[Not aimed at you, but perhaps why some responses have been very anti].
I honestly cannot see that around three months is long enough to get a true feel for the culture, your daughter to make friends rather than playmates, or to get any benefit from a classroom. Your idea to relocate if you find a suitable place sounds more realistic, and you can always holiday easily enough in other countries if already living in Europe. Would this be the better avenue to explore, and put the getting of a job and the happiness of the adults as a priority with regard to location ? If Mum and Dad are happy then whatever country you live in, the child should have a better chance of a good life I think. 
Good luck with a difficult decision


----------



## andreavarga (Dec 31, 2007)

Just go for it! Do it while you can. My professor used to say: have a plan before you go into the classroom (travel here) and then be flexible and modify it as you go along, if needed. In my opinion, all you need is a spouse who is in it with you. If you two love and support each other and your child, and agree on what you want to do, have a back-up plan, then you cannot really go wrong. You sound smart enough to know what to do. Don't let anyone put you off. (I am sure I have opened a huge can of worms here.)

The most important thing for a child is that the parents love each other and him/her and care for each other. Yes, true, for some kids, moving frequently would be too stressfull. But I think most kids who are raised in a caring environment and are encouraged to think from day one (yes, even the smallest kids can make choices) are able to comprehend what is going on. It's just a matter of the parents treating them as equals and explaining things 
clearly and openly.

And to be honest, what does it mater if you don't get to know France/Spain/Germany ...etc inside out like the natives do? At least you do get to know/see a lot of things which many other people don't. The aim here isn't to become French/Spanish/German, etc or to master their languages perfectly, but to learn new things, broaden the mind and to be with the people you love. Life is too short to waste and these memories will be invaluable. And if the whole family wants to do it, it will probably strenghten your relationship too.

As you say, you will be able to go back afterwards and get a job, etc. So then you really have nothing to lose!

So just go for it!


----------

